# 1985-86 Dyno Compe



## Murph68 (Apr 4, 2016)

From a Christmas photo in 86......to finally done (minus 1 front brake cable)--putting it back together the way I had it through 1988ish.....pretty neat seeing it come back to life after 30 years.........Now onto that 38' cwc roadmaster frameset hanging on the wall...


----------

